# insurance woes



## Jonny_s (Jul 18, 2015)

Before seriously considering to buy an R35 I got an insurance quote from a broker (2gether insurance) they quoted me £550 fully comp just over a month ago. I rang them today to confirm the price and have been quoted over 2k 

The insurance company was Billy Bullard originally but now they have quoted a ' SABRE ' product. 

I am 49 clean license with no convictions etc home owner with garage.

This is seriously scuppering my plans. Can't have insurance being as expensive as finance payments.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Try Pace Ward if the car is modified. If it's standard or lightly modified, try Admiral :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Try the comparison sites, age doesn't matter to an extent I'm 26 and pay naff all. The post code can be the limiting factor.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Use gocompare or try admiral/Adrian flux directly
I'm pretty sure you can get it cheaper elsewhere


----------



## Jonny_s (Jul 18, 2015)

Cheers guys. trying comparison sites now. I have been with AXA for years including impreza sti and m5 with no problems but now they cannot offer me cover.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

As other guys have said try Admiral. I've been with them since I bought my car and their quotes are pretty good


----------



## Jonny_s (Jul 18, 2015)

Admiral looking good 556 fully comp with legal cover and guaranteed protected no claims 

This forum is populated with great people :bowdown1:

Thanks all


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jonny_s said:


> Before seriously considering to buy an R35 I got an insurance quote from a broker (2gether insurance) they quoted me £550 fully comp just over a month ago. I rang them today to confirm the price and have been quoted over 2k
> 
> The insurance company was Billy Bullard originally but now they have quoted a ' SABRE ' product.
> 
> ...


I went with right choice and quoted my modifications came back with a very good price


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

Admiral was cheapest for me also by a long way.

Direct Line would have been had I had a tracker fitted - without one they wouldn't quote.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Try Zenith Insurance

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-7.html


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

Admiral was also cheapest for me up to Stage 2 state of tune, after that they wouldn't insure me - Adrian Flux was then my best option


----------



## Fun meter (Jun 14, 2015)

I am Admiral too. Always have been cheapest for me. Most won't touch me as I'm 24, but they have no issues. Cheaper to insure me on a brand new GTR than my 13 plate E93 M3!


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Churchill here


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Just don't get a black box


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Could I ask did you give us a try for insurance? If so how did we do?
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Adrian Flux Insurance Services said:


> Hi,
> Could I ask did you give us a try for insurance? If so how did we do?
> Regards,
> Dan.



Would you guys insure a car in jersey?


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

kociek said:


> Would you guys insure a car in jersey?


Absolutely, we have a couple of schemes that are actually designed just for Jersey & Guernsey!

If you drop me a PM, we'l get in touch to see what we can do.

Regards,
Dan.


----------

